# your best Nissan Skyline youtube videos



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi all I'd just like to share my favorite youtube videos...what's your best 

ryan

YouTube - Godzilla Motorsport R32 GTR - Ignition DVD

YouTube - "DREAMCRUSHER" JUN 9 second R32 GTR

YouTube - Slo-Mo Moment #8: 1000 bhp Drag Skyline Burnout rear view

YouTube - Slo-Mo Moment #4: Drag Skyline Burnout


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is mine great video from Sweden R32 GTR Single Turbo

YouTube - MG's Skyline GTR 2010 - The Movie


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

John Bradshaw in Project GTST backing up his world record run, filmed by Jamie Madden from this site, part of the Brams racing team. Just listen to their jubilation


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Jakobsen said:


> Here is mine great video from Sweden R32 GTR Single Turbo
> 
> YouTube - MG's Skyline GTR 2010 - The Movie


love this 1 :runaway:

just got me self a full HD panasonic HDC-SD60 camcorder for me new R32 GTR :squintdan


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

YouTube - Nissan GT-R vs Lamborghini Superleggera vs Ferrari California

YouTube - +1000PS Nissan R33 GT-R Skyline

YouTube - GT ART Nissan Skyline R33 Project GTST at Millbrook


----------



## erikv (Mar 16, 2010)

YouTube - 1031hp R33 GTR Ignition DVD
YouTube - TOP RPM 863hp R33 GTR ignition DVD feature
YouTube - Autostyle R32 GTR - Ignition DVDYouTube - Autostyle R34 GTR - Ignition DVD


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Type in "skyline from hell" it's some dude in the middle east with one seriously fast GTR!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2B_7SRIlMo


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Haha at the above video, crunch into gear crunch crunch lol


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

YouTube - Big bang by accelerating Nissan Skyline R33 GTR - :chuckle:


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

This is my personal fave, very cool dude 

YouTube - Skyline Signal Auto R34

... plus it's a 34


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

Me 2, I love the Signal Auto R34 one. But since I got an R33, gotta love this one :

YouTube - R33 Skyline GTR Launch


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Not bad not bad, but as for 33's this has to be my favourite...

YouTube - 700bhp Perfect Touch Skyline vs 1000bhp Jun Lemon Skyline

Correct me if i'm wrong but i think the owner is on here too? sorry hope you don't mind me showing this


----------



## g.alund (May 4, 2007)

This thread is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


Love this cliip...awesome engine noise and good driving!

YouTube - ?Nissan Skyline R32 RB25 GT3540? (Insane Laps)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

guys how do you get the video preview like cliff j has? 

YouTube - skyline tribute part2


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

YouTube - NEW Top Gear Aus: Ep7 - Women-Attractive Car Test (Skyline, Porsche)


YouTube - Nissan Skyline R32 Vs TVR


YouTube - Nissan Skyline R32 GT R Godzilla Vs Chevrolet Corvette Z06


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

YouTube - Nissan Skyline R33 Vs. Nissan Skyline R34


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

YouTube - Bugatti Veyron vs. Switzer Nissan GT-R (ORIGINAL)
YouTube - GTR 32 Russian made!
YouTube - R32 GTR 700 BHP (sounds fantastic on boost )
YouTube - Skyline?R33GT-R 300Km/h Try by Mr.Chiba?Midnight Wangan


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Here are a few you might like :thumbsup:















































































This last one is funny as hell, bit of swearing so maybe NSFW :chuckle:


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

YouTube - 1992 R32 Skyline GT-R Bathurst :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.vimeo.com/15871392

me drifting the 4 doors 34 
sorry for bad quality


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

torra said:


> love this 1 :runaway:
> 
> just got me self a full HD panasonic HDC-SD60 camcorder for me new R32 GTR :squintdan


Thats my car, glad you like the video!=)

New video will be made this summer,more power and different things going on, not just burning up those crap tyres=)
But it was fun:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

i like this thread!
All my favourites are already here:thumbsup:


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

This is me and me dad in the old skyline R33 GTR putting the boost up he he it was fast lol (Trust Twin Td06 25g 10cm kit rated to 1000bhp+)

YouTube - NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR 700+BHP HITTING 1.66 BAR OV BOOST

old & new pitctures and a clip at the end 

YouTube - NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR 700BHP


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

I quite like this one (especially from around 4:40 !)

YouTube - GTROC on Nordschleife '08

and this one .... Not to sure who owns the big white scary R33 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrNgJApsFxs


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

:smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

A cool tour around the 'Ring... enjoy!

YouTube - Skyline Nordschleife Onboard

:smokin::smokin:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> A cool tour around the 'Ring... enjoy!
> 
> YouTube - Skyline Nordschleife Onboard
> 
> :smokin::smokin:




Is that Dirk Schoysman driving?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

YouTube - Car 32`s Monster.wmv

hahaha


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> A cool tour around the 'Ring... enjoy!
> 
> YouTube - Skyline Nordschleife Onboard
> 
> :smokin::smokin:



GOT THIS ONE ON DVD LOVE IT NISSAN SKYLINE THE 200MPH JAPANESE SUPERCAR 

<script src='http://img840.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=vjhvjhvgjhg.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

<script src='http://img694.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=uigiuhyiuyhiuyh8o.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Is that Dirk Schoysman driving?


That's the guy, forgot his name for a while. There's a part one and three lingering on youtube somewhere , with this being part two... amazing skills behind the wheel, and he still has time to commentate too :bowdown1: Legend


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

torra said:


> GOT THIS ONE ON DVD LOVE IT NISSAN SKYLINE THE 200MPH JAPANESE SUPERCAR
> 
> <script src='http://img840.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=vjhvjhvgjhg.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>
> 
> <script src='http://img694.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=uigiuhyiuyhiuyh8o.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>



 I need that dvd! lol i think i saw it on eBay a while back...


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai-70CwneCs&feature=relmfu

YouTube - Moscow Unlim 500+ (May 2010) - part 2


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Its still on ebay, got one a few months back, good watch!


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

not a sklyline but.....:runaway:


YouTube - QUICKEST RC DRAG CAR IN AUSTRALIA - Todd Commons QMDRA

YouTube - RC DRAG RACING


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Those RC are mad! I wonder how much G's those would be pulling lol :chuckle:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

SkylinePAP said:


> Me 2, I love the Signal Auto R34 one. But since I got an R33, gotta love this one :
> 
> YouTube - R33 Skyline GTR Launch


I second that  :thumbsup:


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

Here is my own Sky-video. Please support me and klick "I like" in Youtube. 

MZ5w_u30nd8&hd=1

Thanks guys =)


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

mmm 599GTO


----------

